# Favorite Movies Western Dramas



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

I was going to wait for this, but to avoid embarrassing you manly men, here is a second category; Western Dramas not based on a true story.
1. Unforgiven
2. Quigley Down Under
3. High Noon
4. Shane
5. Dances With Wolves

That is a tough one to keep Clint Eastwood and Gary Cooper limited to one and not even mentioning John Wayne


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

1. * The Good, the Bad and the Ugly (1966)
2. ** For a Few Dollars More (1965)
3. ** A Fistful of Dollars (1964)
4. ** High Plains Drifter (1973)
5. ** Two Mules for Sister Sara (1969)

*_As you can see i like EASTWOOD!! So since i have to name only five here they are!_


----------



## bobsupra (Jul 12, 2002)

The Wild Bunch
The Searchers
The Ox-Bow Incident
Red River
Stagecoach


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

The Shootist
True Grit
The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance
The Cowboys
The Searchers

I thought Eastwoods Unforgiven was really awful. As for Eastwoods other westerns I never liked them. Eastwood came across as a man who was some kind of superman loner cowboy who couldn't die. I don't think Eastwood ever died in his western movies. John Wayne was more of a average guy who you could relate to .


----------



## stevenv (Aug 4, 2004)

Unforgiven, The Wild Bunch, The Shootist are my favorite Westerns.


----------

